# Rechner dreht sich ab



## Ppssstt (5. Oktober 2009)

Hello

Hab da ein kleines Problem, mein Rechner dreht sich einfach so ab, kommt nur bei verschiedenen Spielen vor, wie z.B. bei The Witcher, Anno 1404.
Im Normalbetrieb oder z.B. bei dem Spiel Dead Space hat ich das Porlbem nie.
Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung er dreht sich einfach ab, als würde man den Stecker ziehen, er lässt sich erst wieder aufdrehen wenn ich das Netzteil abschalte und warte bis die Standby LED am Mainboard erloschen ist, danach wieder einschalten und hochfahren als wäre nie was gewesen....
Rechner ist grad mal nen Monat alt, Hitzeprobleme gibts keine!! 
Hat wer ne Idee dazu? Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Mein System:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2
Mainboard: Asus M4A78T-E
CPU: AMD Phenum II x4 965 Black Edition 3,4GHz
Grafikkarte: Asus Extreme ENGTX275 896MB
Speicher:  2x DDR3 2048MB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 600W

lg Thomas


----------



## PC Heini (5. Oktober 2009)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Wie kannst Du feststellen, dass es kein Hitzeproblem sein kann? Nicht nur der Prozessor kann eine Notabschaltung bewirken, sondern auch eine Graka oder ne andere Komponente. Auch könnte das Netzteil der Verursacher sein. Oder gar ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil.
Am besten lädst Du Dir mal Everest oder Fanspeed runter. Beide haben ne Temperaturüberwachung integriert. Dann spielste mal ne Runde und schaust Dir die Temps an.
Dies mal mein erster Vorschlag.


----------



## Ppssstt (5. Oktober 2009)

Hello

Auf Überhitzung hab ich auch gleich getippt und mit Everst kontrolliert, deswegen meint ich daran liegts nicht -)
CPU blieb unter 50 Grad, GPU war auf 63Grad und die anderen Temperaturen alle unter 50, also nichts wirklich aufregendes.
Die Frage ist, welches Teil verursacht die Abschaltung.....

lg Thomas


----------



## PC Heini (6. Oktober 2009)

Dann käme noch der Speicher, Graka, Mainboard oder Netzteil in Frage.
Den Speicher kann man mit Memtest testen.
Geh auch mal ins Bios und schau nach, ob da irgendwo etwas mit Temperaturen zu finden ist. Möglich, dass da eine zu niedrige Temperatur eingestellt ist, und dies die Abschaltung verursacht.
( Nicht in alles Bios vorhanden ).


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

wenn es nicht an den Temperaturen liegt, dann würde ich auch eher auf den Arbeitsspeicher tippen.
Wie mein Vorgänger schon vorgeschlagen hat, teste mal deinen Speicher mit Memtest86.
Das Programm bekommst du hier, da ist auch eine Anleitung dabei, wie du es verwenden kannst:

http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?s=&showtopic=43537&view=findpost&p=405674

Für die restlichen Komponenten (Mainboard etc) kann ich dir Hiren's BoodCD empfehlen. In diese sind diverse Testprogramme integriert zum Testen von allem Möglichen. Auch Memtest86 ist da dabei, also kannst auch dies runterladen dann sparste dir einen Rohling 

http://www.hirensbootcd.net/

Die Verwendung von diesen Tools ist aber etwas komplexer, falls du Fragen hast, einfach stellen. 

Gruß
BK

// Edit: Downloadlink für Hirens BootCD geändert, ist jetzt die Herstellerseite.


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob du den Rechner selber zusammen geschraubt hast, oder ob du in als Fertigpc gekauft hast.


----------



## Stonefish (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm, selbst wenn der RAM voller fehlerhafter Sektoren sein sollte, dann würde er zu Abstürzen im Sinne von Bluescreens oder eingefrorener Benutzeroberflächen führen. Möglicherweise auch ein erzwungener Neustart oder auch nur der Absturz des zuletzt genutzten Programms. Aber so ein Symptom wie das oben beschriebene (Strom komplett weg, bzw. völlige Abschaltung) kann ich mir bei einem RAM-Defekt kaum vorstellen.

Ich tippe da eher auf die schon ausgeschlossene Überhitzung oder mangelnde Stromversorgung. Ich weiß, dass nervt jetzt bestimmt, aber gestatte mir nochmal die penible Nachfrage. Hast Du mit Everest & Co nur die Momentan-Temperaturen gecheckt, oder, wie es schon vorgeschlagen wurde, einen Temperaturverlauf aufzeichnen lassen? Gerade letzteres wäre ja viel interessanter, da sich Dein Rechner ja offensichtlich immer im Zustand der Auslastung (Gaming) verabschiedet. Das Ganze wirkt halt wirklich wie eine Notabschaltung bei zu hoher Temperatur. Vielleicht wirfst Du trotzdem auch noch mal einen Blick ins BIOS und kontrollierst mal die Temperaturwerte, bei denen solch eine Abschaltung des System durchgeführt wird. Möglicherweise sind die vielleicht auch sehr niedrig eingestellt.

Die andere Ursache wäre in meinen Augen das Netzteil. Hier hilft auch erstmal ein kurzer Blick ins BIOS (oder Everest) weiter. Auf den +3.3V, +5V und +12V Leitungen sollten auch genau soviel Volt (konstant!) sein, wie der Name der jeweiligen Leitung schon andeutet. Wenn es da größere und häufige Schwankungen gibt, dann stimmt was mit dem Netzteil nicht. Wenn allerdings kein Defekt vorliegt, scheidet das Netzteil als Ursache völlig aus. Die Spezifikationen sind ja vorbildich. (Wirkungsgrad top, sogar 4 getrennte 12V Schienen ... wird man ja direkt neidisch ^^)

So wie die Komponenten zusammengestellt sind, würde ich einfach mal behaupten, da war ein Selbstbauer am Werk, der wusste, was er gekauft hat.  (Oder aber Du hast nen sehr kompetenten Händler gehabt.)


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Evtl alle Stecker erstmal nochmal checken vielliecht sitzt irgendwo ein Stecker auch einfach nich richtig.


----------



## Ppssstt (6. Oktober 2009)

Hello

Erstmal danke für die vielen guten Tipps

Hab mich gestern noch ausführlich mit dem Rechner beschäftigt.
Memtest hab ich schon gemacht, war kein einziger Fehler vorhanden.
Hab auch gestern Grafikkarte mit Furmark 1.7 gequält, bis 89 Grad rauf, aber kein Absturz in Sicht.
Hab den mit Everst nochmal den Stabilitätstest gemacht und alles gestresst, keine Temperatur kam über 50 Grad, da ist wirklich alles im grünen Bereich.....und Absturz gabs auch keinen.
BIOS hab ich auch auf die neueste Version upgedatet, werd aber nochmal schauen obs da ne Einstellung für Temps gibt, gefunden hab ich keine beim letzten mal...
Die Abstürze kommen bis jetzt nur bei den Games (Anno 1404, The Witcher und Civilisation Beyond the Sword).
Und ja, PC is selbst zusammengestellt -))

lg Thomas


----------



## Wutklumpen (6. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..., da die Graka unter Last wohl mit ca. 340 Watt zu Buche schlägt, würd ich mal glatt behaupten, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist.

Wenn dabei noch der Quad anspringt, müssten beim Phenom II glaube zwischen  120-150W max sein. Die 2 Speicher-Streifen, vermutlich ne Sata-Platte und Dvd-Rom tun ihr übriges dazu.... da könnten 600W ziemlich eng werden!


----------



## Ppssstt (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Sag wie kommst du auf 340Watt?
Maximale Aufnahme sind 216Watt.
Hatte aber auch das schon kontrolliert, hab nen Wattmesser auf der Steckdose um zu gucken wies mitn Verbrauch ausschaut.
Absturz kam bei 300Watt Verbrauch und da is sogar noch der 24 Zoll Monitor includiert.....

lg Thomas


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Oktober 2009)

Mhh versuch mal SP3 zu installieren.
Evtl gibts auch Probleme, mit den Spielen weil sie zu aktuelle sind.


----------



## Ppssstt (8. Oktober 2009)

Hello

Hab den Fehler gefunden wies scheint, es war das Netzteil.
Hab gestern mein altes Netzteil (Chieftec 450Watt) eingebaut und damit hat ich keine Abstürze mehr.

lg Thomas


----------



## PC Heini (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Dies hätte ich als nächstes im Auge gehabt. 
Aber wie Du selbst gesehen hast, ist immer vieles möglich.
Viel Spass beim Gamen.


----------



## Ppssstt (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke auch.
Hat auch schon so manchen Fehler aber ein Netzteil das 650Watt schaffen sollt und bei ner Belastung von grad mal ca 220 Watt die Beine streckt hat ich noch nie......aber eigentlich sollts mich ja bei Thermaltake ned wundern, das einzige was die können is ihren Komponenten ein gutes Design verpassen, aber Qualität verkaufen die nicht...

lg Thomas


----------

